# Pensacola area shark fishing!!! with pics!!



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

hello every body.....i just got the pics from my Pensacola trip.....enjoy....a couple black tips...a bull shark..and a huge nurse shark all off the beach



....hold on i'm have problems uploading pics


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

ok they're up now.....


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish. Where were you guys fishing at?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pics!! That looks like a sweet time. Were you guys yaking your baits out or casting from the surf?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Where did you get them on the beach and were you fishing in the day time ??


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! Looks like fun!:clap


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

we paddled out our bait with a raft right in the first trough....the nurse shark ate a spanish mack, the blacktips were actually caught free-lining hardtails off of our raft when we were setting out the other baits (we were trying for kings off johnsons beach at the time...sharks happened to get there first)...and the bull shark was caught on a live 24" blue fish that we had on a balloon off of the coastguard station (we got special clearance to fish off the wall from my one of my dad's military contacts:bowdown) but we caught the bull and the nurse with a diawa 9/0 and a 30-80lb rod...the blacktips were on a penn 8500 with a pier rod...they were all caught late afternoon from 4-7 pretty much


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

SWWWEEEEEEE''EEE'EET!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!!! You guys got beach sharkin down to a science!!!:letsdrink


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

did yall keep those things or did you throw em back?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

hahahaha:clap:letsdrink nailed it!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

> *fishnfrenzy (8/10/2008)*did yall keep those things or did you throw em back?




we kept the black tip cuz it died during the fight but the other ones we let go


----------



## Bigadam (Jan 21, 2008)

*Cool pics!! That looks like it was alot of fun! *


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice pic's. :clap :clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you had a number of enjoyable and productive days on the beach.:takephoto:clap:clap


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice Report!

Deaver


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

THIS POST IS 2 MONTHS OLD, PLEASE QUIT GETTING MY HOPES UP THAT SOMEBODY IS CATCHING SHARKS, CAUSE I AIN'T. thankyou, Jason!


----------

